# Logo- Webdesignentwurf präsentieren



## Uli_87 (27. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich hoffe das ich im richtigen Forum gelandet bin!

Ich möchte mal wissen wie andere Webmaster Ihre (Webdesign- Logodesign) Entwürfe an den Kunden präsentieren, ich habe mal von einer professionellen Webdesign-Firma einen Dokument gesehen auf den die Logo und webdesign varianten vorgestellt waren, dazu waren auch alle Farben, Schriftarten usw. dargestellt und erklärt. Hat jemand einen solchen Beispiel? Um zu sehen wie man es optimal und was man alles präsentieren könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus
Uli


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. April 2009)

Hi,
also wenn du wissen wilst wie man ein Corporate Design Manual aussieht so kannste mal in Google suchen da findet sich eine ganze Menge.
z. B. :http://www.uni-oldenburg.de/aktuell/cd/

Wir präsentieren unsere Designs eigentlich nach wie vor analog. Das heißt wir drucke ndie Designs aus und ziehen diese auf und dann gibts beim Kunden eine Präsentation. Für Animationen und soweiter muß natürlich entweder ein Laptop oder ein beamer herhalten.
Der Vorteil der analogen Präsentation ist das der Kunde dann auch was in die Hand nehmen kann bei der anschließenden Frage und Rate Stunde.

Ansonsten wir eben alles strukturiert und nach Themen sortiert angeordnet. heißt wenn ein Logo beim Auftrag dabei ist dann gibt es ein Sheet fürs Logo auf dem sich dann auch die Farben fürs Logo befinden und so weiter. So ganz pauschal läßt sich das nicht beantworten da jeder Auftrag anderst ist.

Aber ich würde mir mal einige Corporate Design Mqanuals anschauen da kann man sich schon eine ganze Menge abschauen.

Viele Grüße


Viele Grüße


----------



## Uli_87 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Dirtyworld,

Genau das suchte ich, danke sehr!

freundliche Grüsse
Uli


----------

